# Tavernier Skiff performance



## Kevin s (Dec 31, 2018)

Just joined Microskiff previous boat was a 17 foot sea pro bay boat. Have looked into the Tavernier Skiff wondering if anyone could give me feedback on its performance and how it handles.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Performs great. Rides dry, floats in 7", very stable, and poles well. Let me know if I can get you pricing or any more info.


----------



## Kevin s (Dec 31, 2018)

Shadowcast said:


> Performs great. Rides dry, floats in 7", very stable, and poles well. Let me know if I can get you pricing or any more info.


Thanks, Rose has already sent me information on pricing. We will schedule a visit soon as we are in Fort Myers. I was thinking this would be a great boat to fish pine island sound’s grass flats and also be a able to drift for Tarpon on the frontside of Sanibel as well. Multi- purpose skiff .


----------



## Kevin s (Dec 31, 2018)

Kevin s said:


> Thanks, Rose has already sent me information on pricing. We will schedule a visit soon as we are in Fort Myers. I was thinking this would be a great boat to fish pine island sound’s grass flats and also be a able to drift for Tarpon on the frontside of Sanibel as well. Multi- purpose skiff .


My apologies, live in Fort Myers, when we come over to the East coast.


----------



## WindblownBeard (Aug 1, 2018)

I built my tavernier specifically to fit my wife and two kids comfortably and head to the sand bars on nice days, while still being able to pole the flats with a fly rod. I also wanted the security of being "inside" the boat if things got rough. I spend about 80 percent of my time fly fishing on the boat, and 20 percent with the family. In my opinion there is no other boat that does what the tavernier does, and still fits in a standard garage. The room "inside" the boat can't be matched, it still floats in 8 inches, can be dry launched, and honestly the best part of the process was working with Rose and getting a turnkey boat that was exactly what I wanted.


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

Here is a pretty long thread that would probably be interesting to someone looking at a T17. I've had mine for one year now and I love it.

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/tavernier-17.48880/


----------

